# 7970 Die Size



## The Von Matrices (Oct 26, 2013)

I stumbled across something interesting today.  I looked at GPU-Z, and it has the 7970 listed at 365mm^2







However, AMD's recent slide for the R9 290X lists the 7970 GHz edition as 352mm^2:






Which is correct?  Did the die size of Tahiti change due to a revision?

One thing to also mention is that the slide calls the 7970 GHz edition memory bandwidth as 264GB/s, which is obviously wrong for the GHz edition at 6GHz memory bus.  The rest of the slide does correspond to the GHz edition parameters, as compared to the GPU-Z screenshot.


----------



## claylomax (Oct 26, 2013)

From Anandtech:

      "At 438mm2 Hawaii is AMD’s biggest GPU yet, and despite AMD’s improvements in area efficiency Hawaii is still 73mm2 (20%) larger than Tahiti"


       438mm2 - 73mm2 = 365mm2


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 26, 2013)

Some sites measure it on there own and you get a discrepancy.

Its always been 352mm2 according to AMD



> 12/22/2011 - AMD Launches World’s Fastest Single-GPU Graphics Card – the AMD Radeon™ HD 7970
> AMD Radeon™ HD 7970 Series GPU has been calculated at 3.789 TFLOPs of compute power with a die size of 352mm2



_***Darn that fine print gets you every time_.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 26, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Some sites measure it on there own and you get a discrepancy.
> 
> Its always been 352mm2 according to AMD
> 
> ...



Wow, I didn't know that.  Nice job scouring the fine print.  I've seen 365mm^2 so many times on the internet that I assumed it was the actual value; it probably all came from one inaccurate measurement.  I guess GPU-Z and Anandtech are wrong.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks! Already fixed in next GPU-Z release.


----------



## claylomax (Nov 2, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Thanks! Already fixed in next GPU-Z release.



Indeed. Cheers.


----------

